# Mini Lobster season and spearing



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Taking a Hawaiian vacation to the keys with Hama and Kemo gonna get bugs in the morning and shoot in the afternoon. He's around Sugarloaf and works the JIATF staying at Truman on Key West. 



Driving my Boy Zak (17) and me from P'cola looking to talk with other folks going and enjoying that Festivus kinda thing. Kemo's got a boat and we're bringing all the gear. 



Any decent prices on filling tanks (LP, Steel, Air) between Sugarloaf and Key West?



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Tear em up Bob!!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Bob,

I don't know any great fill spots there. We haven't been down since we left Jax. That being said, call me at (850) 565-7247 if you want some numbers. We have spent a lot of time and Trumbo and Sigsbee and there are a couple of spots very close to Sigsbee where you can load up. Need someone to carry your gear?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Bob, How long are you going to be in Key West?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Sealark - I think we'll be there for most of the weekend post mini-bug season. You going early or late?



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

My family will be there from the 28th till the 2nd. Stressless will join up with us around the 29th? We will be staying at Trumbo Annex in 1 of the Houses.... Plan on bug hunting the 29th till we leave probably. Maybe try to get some fishing in between.....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Bob I get there (Sigsbee park) on the 5th of Aug. and stay for about two weeks. Don't want anything to do with mini season... Good luck with your trip.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Ron -Gothcha. I understand not wanting to be there but I've never been there/done for that Festivus so with an invite and good friends going "hopefully" we'll be close enough to hear the shenanigans but not be too close :letsdrink



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



DTG 291207Z JUN 08

To: COMSEALARK; COMUNDERWAEREXPLORATION; SUBGRP KEYS; 

SUBJ/ACTIVATION OF TASKFOR BUGGY, ACTIVATION OF SUBGRP SLINGSTEEL, 

REF /A/Sent PM for other info//

REF /B/ATTACHED OBJECTIVE AREA//

REF /C/ATTACHED PHOTO OF PRIMARY REPATRIOTATION CRITTERS// 

NARR/

POC/R. S. BOSTON/TASKFORLEAD/STRESSLESS/NAVARRE, FL/TEL: 974-8363/

GENTEXT/REMARKS/1. PURPOSE. TO DIRECT THE REPATRIOTATION OF 

MARINE VERTEBRATES AND INVERTEBRATES(ALL-WEATHER) TASKFOR BUGGY, SUBGRP SLINGSTEEL//

2. BACKGROUND. PER REF (A), DMPI'S WILL BE ACTIVATED NLT 291800Z TF AND SUBGRP WILL BE INPLACE ADN OPERATIONAL PRIOR TO DMPI ACTIVATION.

3. GENERAL. 

(1) DCID INTEL SUPPORT INDICATED MR. GRAYSUIT WILL AGGRESSIVELY DENY REPARIOTATIONS OF VETABRATES AND INVERTABRATES FROM THE KEY AOR. ALL NECESSARY (PRIMARY) PASSIVE SYSTMS AND TTP'S WILL BE EMPLOYED. PER US, STATE OF FL AND LOCAL ROE ACTIVE MEANS OF TF BUGGY AND SUB COMPONENTS PROTECTION ARE AURTHORIZED.

(2) CINCHOUSE HAS VALIDATED THE ACTIVATION OF TF BUGGY and SUBGRP SLINGSTEEL. 

(3) CINCALL COLLECTION MEANS UNDER STANDING ROE ARE AUTHORIZED.

(4) FACILITIES TO BEDDOWN TF BUGGY AND SUBGRP SLINGSTEEL UNDER SEPARATE COVER.

4. LOCAL ROE FOR PRIMARY OBJECTIVE CAN BE LOACTED AT http://www.floridaconservation.org/marine/lobster.htm.

5. TF BUGGY WILL BE DEACTIVATED 311800Z.

6. SUBGRP SLINGSTEEL WILL BE DEAVTIVATED UPON CINCHOUSE DIRECTION OR COMSUBGRP ORDERS.

7. DISTRIBUTION STATEMENT A: Approved for public release; distribution is unlimited.

REF B










REF C










//


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

We just got back from Key West last week. Stayed at Trumbo and launched out of Sigsbee. Plenty of places nearby you can get fills, but air lasts a long time cause most dives are shallow. You can get ice and other stuff at Sigsbee. When you leave the marina turn right and go right around the corner and there is a channel cut (sorry I don't know the name) that you can anchor to the side of in about 4' of water and go over the edge to about 15' deep and it's loaded with bugs; I sure hated to leave'em there. Anyway, get there early because by sun up the first daythere won't be another legal lobster on that spot. Have a good time and good luck bug huntin'. Oh yeah, gas is crazy expensive down there...$4.27 on base when we were there. And if you're drivin' I highly recommend taking I-75 to Naples, then take Tamiami Trail to Krome Ave. just north of Florida City and turn S. It was a heck of a lot nicer route than the tollway and just as fast; cuts right through the heart of the everglades and an easy route.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

hey Bob, we will be at Big Pine Key for the mini season. we will be there july 26 thru ang. 5. then headed home for a week then headed back down for another week. aug. 9 thru aug. 16. i need to get your cel # and we will meet up on Duval St.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Stressless, if you can afford the extra weight, Bring as many spare tanks with you as you can borrow. The lines and the wait time at the refill stations can really set you back during the Mini season. the area gets kinda overwelmed at times due to the crowds. If you will be leaving anyone landlocked during the day while you are on the water, it might help to have them refill yesterdays tanks for use tomorrow..............just a thought.............good luck and enjoy


----------

